
Facebook Hack Puts Thousands of Other Sites at Risk - uxhacker
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/02/technology/facebook-hack-other-sites.html
======
rurban
The NY Times sould really think about getting their headlines right. Facebook
Hack is a very prominent computer language, a typed PHP, and it doesn't put
thousands of other sites at risk. There's no serious flaw in the
implementation of Hack announced in this article.

I thought they still employ fact checkers at such a big news organization.
getting the headline right should be the most important task for them.

